# Flash Banners?



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone want a flash banner? I will make them for GoPitbull members..
Send me at least 6 photos (Preferably similar ones like mine) and I will start making them..:woof:

Private Message them to me and I will just save them to my PC...


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

What size do you need the pics to be? Or can you just resize them to whatever you want?

that is really cool!

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Somewhere in the neighborhood of 600 pixels..
I can resize if needed..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I would love one! I will have to get some pix put together.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is pretty darn cool looking.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll be sending you some E.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool, I'm waiting...:thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Done deal, can't wait to see how it looks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks really cool Nes. Good job on that banner Eric!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you very much ..Anyone else???


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Mikado, Eric really hooked it up!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

**BUMP**
Come on people you know you want one..


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going to send you some. It has been raining here and I wanted to get some pics of Tutu on the spring pole. As soon as I get them I am gonna send em.

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweetness!!! Just so you know the more pics you give me the better it will turn out.
I found a burst button on my camera that takes pics one right after the other that's why mine looks more like a movie clip.. It consists of like 20 frames..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, we may have to hold off on this untill I buy or "find" a free gif compressor for these. As is turns out these flash banners are using up the sites bandwidth and causing slow page load..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Here too? Man...does that mean I need to go back to my old sig?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah for now, Mine was real bad but it was made up of something like 30 frames or so..


----------

